# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  New Hilux Fuel Consumption

## stagstalker

After 9 months of waiting we finally got our new hilux a week and a half ago. Really loving everything about the vehicle so far except one thing, at 1000km on the clock she is drinking 13L per 100km with no load and doing mostly open driving with some short town transits. Automatic transmission.

As seen in the photo it has a bit of extra weight: Bullbar, winch, snorkel, under vehicle protection, steel side steps, canopy, old man emu suspension upgrade/lift, maxxis razr AT811 265x70r17 tyres (40 PSI front, 38 PSI rear), etc. 

Based on the mods above I knew it would drink more then normal but when the specs say 7L highway, 9.4L city and a combined average of 7.9L, I thought it was reasonable to expect something along the lines of 11L per 100 for my setup. I get those figures are almost always ambitious but my Holden ran at 9.5L with M/T tyres in the same size and a canopy and snorkel on it..

So there lies my question to any other newer model hilux users, how is your consumption and did it improve much as it ticked up some km and broke in?

----------


## ariki

Get the Toyota guys to check injectors at first service sounds like it's running like my old one. Easy fix with Toyota techs.

----------


## Micky Duck

we did 400kms and used 40 liters today..near enough to it anyway....and thats in the old nissan terrano with mudgrip tyres.... down to central otago and back...your post makes me feel a bit better about it. thankyou.

----------


## matto1234

Mines done 80k , does 9l per 100 on open road at best. Usually around 12l per 100 in town

----------


## JoshC

With that gear on thats pretty normal. Might get a bit better. At least 6 of my mates are running 2016+ hiluxs on farms down here and they all comment on the fuel consumption. My 200 series uses not much more than a new ute, and people always comment on how much I must like buying fuel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Trout

Lot of xrta weight there,winch and bull bars.My old patrol with what you got on there,weighs 3 ton.Get around 13/14 litrs/100k if im nice to it.One day i travelled from TeAnu to Chch on a full tank.Used 92litres=630ks.Tank holds 95litres.
My son n law picked up his new hilux few weeks ago,he s a diesel machanic so it will be interesting how his hilux goes on fuel.He just built a new deck on it with large tool boxs bolted on for his work.Took it for its first long trip last week.Demisters on wing mirrows wouldnt work on its first icey trip.Truck only done about 600ks now.Very nice truck tho,but it wont stay clean long being a roveing diesel mechanic in muddy old Southland.

----------


## Trout

My son n law just got back to me after reading your report SS.He gets around 12/100.So yr truck and his about the same.Interesting.

----------


## Flyblown

I’m not surprised at your numbers.

It’s in line with what I’ve seen with this model Hilux with all the fruit.

There’s a lot to be said for driving style when it comes to heavy utes. I have a Scangauge II on my Hilux and I have one of the variables set to LOD, which is engine load. It is really interesting to watch how that varies with slight changes of right foot pressure at certain speeds in certain gears. You learn to lift and coast relatively easily and it makes a big difference to fuel consumption.

The other thing to consider is have you change the tyre overall diameter? Is it a taller tyre?

I don’t really trust the on-board computer for fuel consumption and have found that the calibrated Scangauge is spot on, And always lower than what it says on the cars computer.

----------


## andyanimal31

My brother just bought a 2021hilux  xtracab 4x4 with 10k on the clock.
On his way back he was getting 10.3 after a couple of hundy k and getting home.
He rang me the next day, do you want to hear a funny story?
Yep I said.
Turns out he was used to his old hilux gearbox and driven all the way back in 5th as didn't realize the fucker is a 6 speed!
True story.
Very nice rig though.

Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk

----------


## Dreamer

Nice setup, pretty much identical to my 2020 except my tyres are 265/65/17. Ive just done 37000ks and average 10-10.1L/100k. I slowly added my bits and it hasnt changed the L/100k


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmwsm

I'm running a 4.5 litre flat deck cruiser and got 780km for 95 litres on the last tank. By my calculations that's a bit over 8 litres /100 km. About 200 km of that was towing about a tonne.
Quite happy with that. Although I only drive at about 90 km/hour normally.

----------


## Echo

Im getting around 10L/100km and thats a bit of round town and towing included
Its a manual so maybe better economy 
Have got it down to 9.2L/100km on a trip driving carefully

----------


## XR500

Might have to do the math again there 7mm, that looks to me to be 11-12L/100km. Your calc may have put the wrong figure over the top of the other wrong figure :Psmiley:

----------


## XR500

I think Trout, myself et al running 30 year old pushrod turbo diesel 4x4s getting 10L/100km are having to wipe the smiles off our faces about now :Thumbsup:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> My brother just bought a 2021hilux  xtracab 4x4 with 10k on the clock.
> On his way back he was getting 10.3 after a couple of hundy k and getting home.
> He rang me the next day, do you want to hear a funny story?
> Yep I said.
> Turns out he was used to his old hilux gearbox and driven all the way back in 5th as didn't realize the fucker is a 6 speed!
> True story.
> Very nice rig though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk


My old Navara was a 6 speed (new one is auto) and I must have driven thousands and thousands of Kilometers in that thing in 5th gear lol

----------


## Tahr

2020 Ranger xt. Full bull bar and nothing else, 10.5L/100 town and country. But my kids say Im a bit of a Nanna driver.

----------


## striker

2021 BT50 Full Bullbar,  9.2l/100, high 8's if I nana it

----------


## hotbarrels

Have you done a chip tune?  If not, get one.

The snorkel will reduce your fuel economy.  They are hugely restrictive compared to factory.  This is why a post snorkel tune is important.

As said previously, if your tyre size has increased, that will hurt as well, not only in increasing your engine load, but your speedo will be under reading, so you need to take that into account in your calculated economy (eg, its easy to go up 8% in rolling tyre size which means that you are getting 8% more miles than reads on your speedo so you need to add that extra unseen distance to your equation).  Most new vehicles are under reading on their speedos from the factory, which helps their published economy figures.

----------


## canuck hunter

I've been watching this thread with interest as I have a 2019 Toyota Tacoma which is the Hilux equivalent on this side of the world. From the start I have been disappointed with the fuel consumption, I had a full size Ford F-150 with the 3.7L six and got way better fuel consumption than my 3.5L Toyota. I love the Tacoma size wise but fuel wise not so much. Most of the time it gets 12 to 14 l/100km which I consider poor and worse in the winter !6 l/100 pretty common. If I want better numbers I can't drive above 100 km/hr. It was interesting to  read that I'm not alone.

----------


## stagstalker

I have increased tyre size from factory 30.5” (265x65r17)  to 31.5” (265x70r17). I ran a speedo test and it is spot on with the larger diameter tyre.

I have been wondering if a tune is the solution but i’m pretty sure I can’t if i want to keep the vehicle warranty.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Might have to do the math again there 7mm, that looks to me to be 11-12L/100km. Your calc may have put the wrong figure over the top of the other wrong figure


I did wonder if that was right XR.
I usually work out miles per gallon and liters per hundred km is something I have trouble getting my head around.
The cruiser figures work out at 24 mpg.
I also have a petrol F150 which does 18 mpg empty and gets down to about 10 mpg hauling a big load.
Haven't towed anything big with the cruiser yet

----------


## kiwijames

> 2020 Ranger xt. Full bull bar and nothing else, 10.5L/100 town and country. But my kids say Im a bit of a Nanna driver.


 I have the same year XLT which is the same. Carrying about 500kg in tools etc just done 100K and the computer says 10.5L/100km.

----------


## cb14

I've done 28,000 km's in my 2020 hilux and getting 11L/100km country driving.  That's loaded with hunting gear but no bull bar or snorkel.

----------


## stagstalker

> I've done 28,000 km's in my 2020 hilux and getting 11L/100km country driving.  That's loaded with hunting gear but no bull bar or snorkel.


Given what the specifications say you should get and the amount of money you spend to get the vehicle with a certain expectation, I would expect better then that personally. Shit in my mind any plain new hilux with no mods should be running below 10L per 100 easy..

----------


## 7mmsaum

Have two 4wd d/cab sr5 hilux here had since new

Totally factory with MAF and TPS cleaned every year (did a thread on here)  

2010 gets 7 litres per 100 km 

2015 gets 7.7 litres per 100 km 

All the extra weight and air resistance on pimped vehicles will cost you


I’m using a brand new bi turbo ranger as a hunting hack and it gets driven extremely hard, it’s using 9.6 litres per 100 km

----------


## Trout

> I think Trout, myself et al running 30 year old pushrod turbo diesel 4x4s getting 10L/100km are having to wipe the smiles off our faces about now


This is my 4th patrol in 38yrs,had this one 18ys.Tdi patrol 22yrs old and done 570000ks.Nothing done to motor,only replaced a/con pump, batterys and had a new alternator.Doesnt burn oil,just purrs along.I dare not tell the wife what its going to cost to do 8000ks of hunting next summer.lols

----------


## Trout

You dont have to increase radius of your tyer size very much and it can make a difference.Years ago i put 285/75/16 on the patrol,well i could only get about 420ks per tank compared to 650ks with 70 series tyers.I couldnt wear these tyers out fast enough,but they were coopers 100000ks i got out of them.Changing the turning circle of yr tyer,even small,makes a difference.

----------


## Micky Duck

changing tread type makes a difference too...anyone who rides mountainbikes will know how easy they are to ride with a set of town shoes on,road slicks Vs grunty wide grippy tyres.
the makes specs MIGHT be done with road tread tyres of slightly taller and narrower spec???? hmmm food for though for my next set of tyres,if we ever wear this set out,cripes they are lasting well.

----------


## rimubay

My 2021 Hilux (auto, SR5 Cruiser) is mid 9s open road, late 10s around town - nudge bar, hard lid and off-road tires. My 2016 was similar.

----------


## c-dog

> I have increased tyre size from factory 30.5 (265x65r17)  to 31.5 (265x70r17). I ran a speedo test and it is spot on with the larger diameter tyre.
> 
> I have been wondering if a tune is the solution but im pretty sure I cant if i want to keep the vehicle warranty.


Might be worth asking the dealer if they will tune etc, mate had this done on his dmax (probably 3 years ago now) from new and retained the factory warranty (unsure if the dealer did it or outsourced the work)

----------


## bigbear

@stagstalker 2022  9.4l per 100km same canopy as yours. Running factory tyres at the moment. Mostly open road.
The snorkel is meant to help with fuel efficiency.

----------


## Echo

> @stagstalker 2022  9.4l per 100km same canopy as yours. Running factory tyres at the moment. Mostly open road.
> The snorkel is meant to help with fuel efficiency.


Manual or Auto ?

----------


## Mohawk .308

My 2016 hilux ( manual) is 9.2L/100km all terrain tyres but no bull bar ( yet )

----------


## Flyblown

> Might be worth asking the dealer if they will tune etc, mate had this done on his dmax (probably 3 years ago now) from new and retained the factory warranty (unsure if the dealer did it or outsourced the work)


Do the sums on how far you have to drive to see a return on the cost of a tune, assuming that you achieve the promised fuel consumption improvement.

Then… retrain your right foot to lift and coast. Drop 5km/h off your max cruising speed. Don’t carry unnecessary weight. 

Look at what just happened to the fuel consumption.

Put factory spec road tyres back on and watch the consumption fall by twice what a tune will give you. 

Been through all of this for many years. Have run two sets of tyres on Hilux since the early 90s. Just recently put Toyo Open Country ATs on the wife’s Highlander due to tyre damage on the previous Goodyear HT tyres from the rough metal roads. Consumption immediately increased by 1.8L/100km. You can feel the increased rolling resistance.

I’d hate to see you waste money trying to chase a small decrease in fuel consumption.

----------


## c-dog

> Do the sums on how far you have to drive to see a return on the cost of a tune, assuming that you achieve the promised fuel consumption improvement.
> 
> Then… retrain your right foot to lift and coast. Drop 5km/h off your max cruising speed. Don’t carry unnecessary weight. 
> 
> Look at what just happened to the fuel consumption.
> 
> Put factory spec road tyres back on and watch the consumption fall by twice what a tune will give you. 
> 
> Been through all of this for many years. Have run two sets of tyres on Hilux since the early 90s. Just recently put Toyo Open Country ATs on the wife’s Highlander due to tyre damage on the previous Goodyear HT tyres from the rough metal roads. Consumption immediately increased by 1.8L/100km. You can feel the increased rolling resistance.
> ...


Good point, to be fair my mate was after more power rather than economy as he wasn't paying for the diesel.

----------


## Hornady ELDX

You have to compare horses really
Upgrade to 150 kw comes at a price.
My 2021 hilux  has pretty much all mods.
Driving normally withoit towing just under 10 l per 100 km
Towing the side by side 13 l per 100
It uses approx 2 more litres per hundred than my 2018 model

----------


## stagstalker

> You have to compare horses really
> Upgrade to 150 kw comes at a price.
> My 2021 hilux  has pretty much all mods.
> Driving normally withoit towing just under 10 l per 100 km
> Towing the side by side 13 l per 100
> It uses approx 2 more litres per hundred than my 2018 model


The marketing tells you the latest engine upgrade makes it 10% more efficient on fuel

----------


## Barefoot

> Put factory spec road tyres back on and watch the consumption fall by twice what a tune will give you. 
> Been through all of this for many years. Have run two sets of tyres on Hilux since the early 90s. Just recently put Toyo Open Country ATs on the wife’s Highlander due to tyre damage on the previous Goodyear HT tyres from the rough metal roads. Consumption immediately increased by 1.8L/100km. You can feel the increased rolling resistance.


Been slowly setting up the latest workwagon (and play wagon) sticking with same OA diameter and width tyre but swapping from the factory highway tyre to Falken AT3W ATs has made 0.4L/100km increase in fuel consumption.
Even with roof racks on still getting 9.4L/km average including some light towing so not bad (new shape BT50)

----------


## 7mmsaum

> The marketing tells you the latest engine upgrade makes it 10% more efficient on fuel


On a factory vehicle with correct tyre pressures, as an average of all highway conditions.

Increase weight, rolling resistance and decrease aero and the $$$$$$ will fly out of your pocket.

----------


## bigbear

Auto

----------


## bigbear

@Echo Auto

----------


## No.3

Interesting thing with the 2013 ranger I have - currently running 8.5L/100Km reported on the display, and it's reasonably close to what I work out on the receipts.  That's .4 higher than factory and it's on aftermarket suspension with about a 2" up at the back and 1 and a bit at the front.  

Ford replaced the rear springs without touching the front which resulted in a 3" lift at the back and 1" drop at the front - made the thing a widowmaker fu*ken dangerous.  I stopped driving it until I fixed it it was that bad, totally fluffed the front end alignment and it was completely uncontrollable.  But, interesting finding with that much of a wedge driving down the road - fuel consumption dropped by about 1.4L/100Km, I was getting 6.9L/100Km.  So possibly the aerodynamic effects of how we set the ute up on aftermarket suspension has more of an effect that we would think.  The snorkel does more for drag and increasong fuel consumption than anything else I suspect, especially the ones without a scoop on them and face the rear...

----------


## hotbarrels

Are all the figures you guys quoting measured miles by the odometer and liters put in at the pump, recorded and tabulated, or are they quoted from the reading on the dash?

I wouldn't be trusting the dash readouts.  I have found them to be highly inaccurate.

My 2015 4.0L V6 petrol hilux with canopy, roof rack, 270deg awning, running oversize 286 70 R17 Hankook mud tires, all in including town/highway/towing gets me 13.25L/100km on 95/98 recorded at the pump.  In standard form, I was getting 11.56L/100km on 91.

My 3.5L V6 Surf (standard on AT tyres) used to go 12.36L/100km on 91, and 11.7L/100km on 95

----------


## bigbear

The forward facing snorkel are designed to force clean air in. 
Also a snorkel is meant to increase fuel efficiency.

----------


## zeropak

> I'm running a 4.5 litre flat deck cruiser and got 780km for 95 litres on the last tank. By my calculations that's a bit over 8 litres /100 km. About 200 km of that was towing about a tonne.
> Quite happy with that. Although I only drive at about 90 km/hour normally.


No that's around 12 litres per 100 by my calculation

----------


## McNotty

Hey bro, mines 2018, manual transmission. Hasn’t got the bullbar etc I’m running some 17” alloys and AT tyres with upgraded suspension. 
I commute 30 mins each way for work, half 100kmh half 50kmh zones. Any away trips are mostly open road stuff. 
Currently sitting on 10 L flat. Used to be 10.5 L with the old steelie rims.

----------


## Flyblown

> No that's around 12 litres per 100 by my calculation


Indeed.

I think we need to also get a bit of a reality check going here.

Measuring fuel consumption is a relatively exact science. As I mentioned earlier and as mentioned by @hotbarrels above, just going on the dashboard readout it can be highly misleading. 

A calibrated OBD2 scanner readout is the only way to get an accurate number that gives you not just reliable consumption but reliable range. Trust me on that, having relied on one to get me from one remote outback bowser to the other in the absolute back of beyond, you need to know that it is telling you the truth. Or else you are in deep shit.

In many instances of casually quoted figures of fuel consumption, you can find a hole in the way the guy has come up with the number. So when we are comparing numbers we are definitely not comparing apples to apples. Some fellas cant even do the sum right (no offence).

Then there is the issue of pages and pages and pages of fleet data for a large number of vehicles (hundreds), over a long period of time. The data does not lie. You can tell the difference between different drivers of the same vehicle, when one driver was rostered on for two weeks and the other was rostered off. The heavy right foot syndrome of the one stands out like dogs balls, no matter that hes driving in exactly the same conditions on exactly the same route day after day. Some of the numbers that get quoted for certain vehicles are simply unbelievable when compared to fleet data that calculates an average over the service life of the vehicle. Theres been a couple of those in this thread so far.

Its a take it or leave it thing, I guess my point is dont pull your hair out over a problem you might not have in the first place.

Toyota motors in utility vehicles have never been the most fuel efficient, in fact theyre usually at the top of the thirsty list. But no matter what the freaks might claim, they have always been the most reliable, across the widest range of applications, for the longest period, fact. And that is because in stock form they are detuned for longevity and reliability, and matched to very sturdy drivetrains and chassis. 

What you lose at bowser in the form of a relatively small percentage of higher fuel consumption needs to be considered over the life of the vehicle in your ownership. If you have just coughed up thousands in bling (understandably), then clearly there is going to be a weight and aerodynamic penalty, the flipside being you are now tooled up to go and do some really cool shit in even cooler places. I say it is a reasonable trade off.

Final point. I do not recommend an ECU remap (and for fucks sake never a chip) if you want to maintain that legendary longevity.

(and now cue the owners of ancient rust bucket wagons to tell us how their old bangers are clearly better options especially now they are going up in value for every one of those stories against the modern common rail engines I have the experience and fleet data that demonstrates routine achievement of 300 - 400,000 km _in three years_ by bog standard Hilux in Outback iron ore mining conditions  that make NZ look like Wiltshire.)

----------


## stagstalker

Thanks for all the input so far. Interesting to see the numbers from others. Honestly i’m not convinced that 13L to 100 is to be expected. I fully understand that it will be a chunk more due to the mods but I really can’t rationalise it being that much. I know of a few other trucks with mates very similar with bullbars winches snorkels and big muds etc that don’t run this thirsty. Talking to my mate today who has a lifted amarok with winch, bullbar, snorkel, 33” big mud terrain tyres and when I told him what I was getting his jaw dropped as he’s on 10.2L… It’s early days and maybe it needs to be really run in and get some hard working km on the clock. 11 - 12 I can accept as an increase over the stated 7.9 in specifications but shit 13.. should have just bought a landcruiser hahah

----------


## 25/08IMP

> After 9 months of waiting we finally got our new hilux a week and a half ago. Really loving everything about the vehicle so far except one thing, at 1000km on the clock she is drinking 13L per 100km with no load and doing mostly open driving with some short town transits. Automatic transmission.
> 
> As seen in the photo it has a bit of extra weight: Bullbar, winch, snorkel, under vehicle protection, steel side steps, canopy, old man emu suspension upgrade/lift, maxxis razr AT811 265x70r17 tyres (40 PSI front, 38 PSI rear), etc. 
> 
> Based on the mods above I knew it would drink more then normal but when the specs say 7L highway, 9.4L city and a combined average of 7.9L, I thought it was reasonable to expect something along the lines of 11L per 100 for my setup. I get those figures are almost always ambitious but my Holden ran at 9.5L with M/T tyres in the same size and a canopy and snorkel on it..
> 
> So there lies my question to any other newer model hilux users, how is your consumption and did it improve much as it ticked up some km and broke in?


I was told when i brought a new vehicle that it won't settle down and free up till around 20,000km and then fuel economy should improve.

Sent from my CPH2145 using Tapatalk

----------


## 25/08IMP

> Thanks for all the input so far. Interesting to see the numbers from others. Honestly im not convinced that 13L to 100 is to be expected. I fully understand that it will be a chunk more due to the mods but I really cant rationalise it being that much. I know of a few other trucks with mates very similar with bullbars winches snorkels and big muds etc that dont run this thirsty. Talking to my mate today who has a lifted amarok with winch, bullbar, snorkel, 33 big mud terrain tyres and when I told him what I was getting his jaw dropped as hes on 10.2L Its early days and maybe it needs to be really run in and get some hard working km on the clock. 11 - 12 I can accept as an increase over the stated 7.9 in specifications but shit 13.. should have just bought a landcruiser hahah


Or better still a Ranger

Sent from my CPH2145 using Tapatalk

----------


## 300winmag

I’ll let you know what my 4.5 ltr landcruiser figures are tomorrow.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Danny

The GPS on my work Hilux has the speedo out by 10km so that would push things out as far as consumption is concerned. Either way >12+/L isnt flash Id suggest regardless of a winch etc.

----------


## Flyblown

Biggest mistake you’re making @stagstalker is comparing other makes to yours. That’s a complete non-starter. Totally different engines in many respects.

----------


## hotbarrels

> The forward facing snorkel are designed to force clean air in. 
> Also a snorkel is meant to increase fuel efficiency.


A snorkel is designed to keep water out of your engine when you are wading in deep water.  As a bonus, in dusty conditions at reasonable speed, they will reduce the dust intake.  They are restrictive to air flow and if added to a stock engine with no other mods to counter their restrictive nature, will pull back horsepower and reduce economy.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> No that's around 12 litres per 100 by my calculation


Yeah I cocked up apparently. I was feeling pretty good about things until you spoilsports put me straight.
I guess 12 from a V8 isn't to bad.

----------


## stagstalker

> Biggest mistake you’re making @stagstalker is comparing other makes to yours. That’s a complete non-starter. Totally different engines in many respects.


For sure. Another good mate has a 2019 hilux built practically identical to mine but with BP-51 suspension instead. Last we spoke his was 10 point something but I need to follow up with him again to see if that’s still accurate. I think he had a tune done though to be fair. But yea hence why Im wondering if maybe it does need to be looked at or just get some more km on the clock.

----------


## 300winmag

Curiosity got the better of me, went upstairs and checked what my 4.5 ltr V8 drinks and it’s all bad news for you Hilux drivers.
An economical 13.8 Litres per 100km and that’s in shitty Auckland traffic with the boot up it when given a chance.

----------


## stagstalker

Mate just sent me a photo. As mentioned his is practically identical to mine and it’s on 10.9L with not the most efficient type of driving. But yeah his has been tuned too I think.

----------


## Flyblown

> For sure. Another good mate has a 2019 hilux built practically identical to mine but with BP-51 suspension instead. Last we spoke his was 10 point something but I need to follow up with him again to see if that’s still accurate. I think he had a tune done though to be fair. But yea hence why Im wondering if maybe it does need to be looked at or just get some more km on the clock.


You'll need to put stock tyres back on it to see if there's a problem. 

Shouldn't be too hard to do. Someone will have some. 

Huge variations in tyre / fuel relationship. Rubber compounds can vary from batch to batch within the same brand.

Process of elimination will get you there.

----------


## Maca49

> I'm running a 4.5 litre flat deck cruiser and got 780km for 95 litres on the last tank. By my calculations that's a bit over 8 litres /100 km. About 200 km of that was towing about a tonne.
> Quite happy with that. Although I only drive at about 90 km/hour normally.


Your gonna piss people off at that speed,

----------


## Micky Duck

> Your gonna piss people off at that speed,


well them people can just "piss off" themselves...... not overly hard to pass someone who is consistantly sitting 10kmph below where you want to sit.....

----------


## Bobba

Before you go digging to deep into potential issues I would get a scan gauge to give you accurate readings. I have one in my ranger and gives quite different readings to the inbuilt computer. Simple and easy to install yourself.

https://www.stahlcar.nz/scangauge

----------


## Forestry

> Mate just sent me a photo. As mentioned his is practically identical to mine and its on 10.9L with not the most efficient type of driving. But yeah his has been tuned too I think.


Mine is similar set up to yours.  Steel Rims and same size and brand of tyres as yours.  Bull bar but no winch or snorkel.  Hard lid instead of canopy.  Getting about 10.5 without the off road kms.  Stock engine with no tune.

Run it in and check again Id say

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Your gonna piss people off at that speed,


F....k em. I drive for me not them.
I'm a reasonably polite driver. I'll give them plenty of opportunities to pass if conditions allow. And if conditions don't allow its probably not a 100 km road. 
If I were towing a trailer I would be restricted to 90 anyway.

----------


## Savage1

An LC200 I drive uses about 15L/100km, it has full steel ARB bar and winch, wrap around steel running boards, stock wheels but has a lift, about 100kg of kit in it and normally 4 guys.

Makes me cringe at the pump, I reckon it uses close on double what my RC Colorado uses, They do sound nice though.

----------


## 7mmwsm

I bet you've got some cool stories about what you four get up to in that LC200.

----------


## Flyblown

> Your gonna piss people off at that speed,


Don’t worry, soon enough the only place you’ll be allowed to drive at 90km/h is the expressway.

All other two lane highways will be 80… And our fuel consumption woes will be solved, right there!

So much to look forward to.

----------


## kiwijames

> I have the same year XLT which is the same. Carrying about 500kg in tools etc just done 100K and the computer says 10.5L/100km.


Actually I'm telling porkies now that I think about it. I had DPS do a whatever thing they do to the computer. They gave me a print off of how many more horses and newtons of torque it improved. Really I struggled to see the improvement in the real world though. I think the 3.2 turbo was pretty much maxed from factory so couldn't be asked to get much more. I've put in an order for the PX4 V6 Ranger which might be here around October. See how that goes. 
FYI All our fleet have GPS with traffic cop installed. If you go too fast for too long you get a reminder. To be honest it's made driving more relaxed so I seldom go anything more than the speed limit which should reflect in my fuel economy. Across our entire business I think getting the GPS installed saved around 10% in fuel bills which in today's world is a fair chunk of cash. Slow down if you want to save some coin.

----------


## Tahr

Ive noticed that my Ranger's economy is very sensitive to the weight of the load. Even just adding my winter recovery stuff like the high lift jack, spade etc makes a difference.

That gear, a passenger and hunting stuff for a week adds about .8litre/100 onto my trips down south compared to just me and some day hunting stuff.

----------


## Micky Duck

tyre presssure is one of the biggest things,and often over looked (guilty your honour) the 5lb the left front is down makes a huge difference,run the car on 32psi and the 4wd on 35-38psi  its noticable with the smaller engines....
my older brother had a lat model falcon and noticed fuel economy had gone to crap,didnt matter how he drove it was crap,checked tyres,yip were down,pumped them up again and straight away the fuel economy was back where it should be.
and roof racks,even bare ones with nothing on them....our old 1600 escort would drop 5-10kmph with them fitted straight away.... didnt look at fuel usage back then...

----------


## 300winmag

Fuel consumption issues have nothing on the NZ economy, inflation and supply issues.

The NZ dollar has dropped to $0.62 US today, It's dropped 4 cents in a couple of weeks which will make the next tanker load of imported refined fuel more expensive. It's only going up in price so wait until Xmas/early next year when Europe's in winter and the Russian gas is turned off.

The pump price of diesel in most places is approx $3.00 per litre, some places higher than this. if you have a fuel card you can get as much as 16 cents off per litre, if you have heavy machinery and get diesel delivered by mini tankers you can shave approx 60 cents per litre off the pump price.

Those 1000 litre ICB plastic tanks can be sourced for around $70, mini tanker fill, drill a small hole approx 4mm dia in the top of the large plastic cap and place some electrical tape over it to act as a vent etc.

Most of you farming folk will have it sorted with you own above ground tankage but other rural people could save some dosh, townies I guess will have a storage problem.

Just a tip to try and save some people a few dollars.

----------


## tetawa

> Fuel consumption issues have nothing on the NZ economy, inflation and supply issues.
> 
> The NZ dollar has dropped to $0.62 US today, It's dropped 4 cents in a couple of weeks which will make the next tanker load of imported refined fuel more expensive. It's only going up in price so wait until Xmas/early next year when Europe's in winter and the Russian gas is turned off.
> 
> The pump price of diesel in most places is approx $3.00 per litre, some places higher than this. if you have a fuel card you can get as much as 16 cents off per litre, if you have heavy machinery and get diesel delivered by mini tankers you can shave approx 60 cents per litre off the pump price.
> 
> Those 1000 litre ICB plastic tanks can be sourced for around $70, mini tanker fill, drill a small hole approx 4mm dia in the top of the large plastic cap and place some electrical tape over it to act as a vent etc.
> 
> Most of you farming folk will have it sorted with you own above ground tankage but other rural people could save some dosh, townies I guess will have a storage problem.
> ...


Don't think you'll get the plastic tank filled by on farm or rural fuel deliveries, the ones I know have fairly strict delivery container terms.

----------


## XR500

And yet those IBC's get freighted from overseas with all sorts of toxic hydrocarbons inside them....

Get two of them. Put one on a trailer, go to Gull during their 12 cents/L off the already cheapest price in town, fill in the middle of the night, drive home and decant into the other one you have (most people won't have the forklift capacity to lift them full off the back of the trailer). 

Expensive fuel won't be half as inconvenient as no fuel available whatsoever when, for whatever reason a ship can't get here.

300winmag may correct me, but diesel will keep for years. Petrol in full steel 205's will also keep for ages. My quads, 2 wheelers and chainsaws are all running on a 2.5 year old drum I just opened. Makes me wince just thinking how cheap it was when it was filled...

----------


## tetawa

> And yet those IBC's get freighted from overseas with all sorts of toxic hydrocarbons inside them....
> 
> Get two of them. Put one on a trailer, go to Gull during their 12 cents/L off the already cheapest price in town, fill in the middle of the night, drive home and decant into the other one you have (most people won't have the forklift capacity to lift them full off the back of the trailer). 
> 
> Expensive fuel won't be half as inconvenient as no fuel available whatsoever when, for whatever reason a ship can't get here.
> 
> 300winmag may correct me, but diesel will keep for years. Petrol in full steel 205's will also keep for ages. My quads, 2 wheelers and chainsaws are all running on a 2.5 year old drum I just opened. Makes me wince just thinking how cheap it was when it was filled...


See an odd one already getting filled at Gull. Another problem many rural people may have is a spare $3000 to fill one. Also you may have to pay someone to guard it. Used to hear some sad stories from logging contractors loosing large amounts of fuel over the weekend, this was when diesel was under 70 cents a liter. One guy used to place the 5000l tank down a gully well clear of the road, reckoned the thieves used his log loader to cart the tank up to the road, emptied it over the weekend and returned it to the gully.

----------


## XR500

Yes, that sort of carry on will only increase when times get tough. :XD:

----------


## Trout

MOW in Twizel 45yrs -50yrs ago in the dam building days used to put coloured dy in their fuel tanks.If you stole petrol or diesel.You soon got found out.DCM with no union back up.

----------


## Huntn

My brother has a 2015 ranger which is stock standard and I bought a new ranger in 2020 for my work vehicle. I was very shocked to find out how much more thirsty my new ute was compared to his. My ute has all the extras, wheels, steel bullbars, side bars, running boards, canopy, roof racks & couple of hundred kgs of tools in the back. From memory my brother was getting about 350 km's more out of each tank of fuel than me.

I went back into Ford after I'd had my ute for about a month and questioned them about the fuel my ute seemed to be using, they just said it would get better once the engine wears in. It has never got any better though that I've noticed. 

I have a new hilux hopefully arriving in a couple of weeks so will be interesting to compare the two.

----------


## csmiffy

Well at least it's better than my 94 pajero 2.8
Had the fuel pump and injectors done last year and it didnt change a thing.
Still get about 640ks till the fuel light comes.on from a theoretical 85l tank.
Got 87-88 in it before.
Think it equates to about 21-22 mpg
Think that's about 14 or 15L per 100ks but havent looked it up. 
Be happier with a later model petrol at the same mileage as it would have shit tons more get up and go and probably do way better than that on average.
That is considering a vehicle in my price bracket

----------


## Tahr

> MOW in Twizel 45yrs -50yrs ago in the dam building days used to put coloured dy in their fuel tanks.If you stole petrol or diesel.You soon got found out.DCM with no union back up.


When I was a kid farmers didn't pay any tax on their farm petrol. Petrol that was bulk delivered to the farm was dyed (blue I think) to ensure that it was only used for farm use. Late 1950's

----------


## XR500

Now a days you claim the tax back off petrol consumed on the farm.

----------


## Russian 22.

> MOW in Twizel 45yrs -50yrs ago in the dam building days used to put coloured dy in their fuel tanks.If you stole petrol or diesel.You soon got found out.DCM with no union back up.


how would the dye help if the engine burns the fuel to run?

----------


## csmiffy

> how would the dye help if the engine burns the fuel to run?


They can sample the tank or container.
Think Britain has similar

----------


## jakewire

> A snorkel is designed to keep water out of your engine when you are wading in deep water.  As a bonus, in dusty conditions at reasonable speed, they will reduce the dust intake.  They are restrictive to air flow and if added to a stock engine with no other mods to counter their restrictive nature, will pull back horsepower and reduce economy.


Tell me more please.?
I had a snorkel fitted when I bought mine, before I drove it away, mine was more for dusty roads than water, but...
What other mods should I be considering.?

----------


## bigbear

> Tell me more please.?
> I had a snorkel fitted when I bought mine, before I drove it away, mine was more for dusty roads than water, but...
> What other mods should I be considering.?


What i don't get is some snorkel brands advertise more fuel efficiency by adding a snorkel

----------


## veitnamcam

The biggest problem the OP has is he is expecting to get at or near the manufacturers quoted consumption figures.
The quoted consumption figures for hwy city or combined are how the vehicle performed in a standardised test that has nothing to do with real world driving.
The tests are standardised to enable the consumer to compare apples with apples when researching the fuel usage of a prospective vehicle.

They in no way indicate that the vehicle should achieve said figures in real world driving and it (any vehicle) probably wont unless you drive slow enough to get shit thrown out the window at you.

----------


## tetawa

> When I was a kid farmers didn't pay any tax on their farm petrol. Petrol that was bulk delivered to the farm was dyed (blue I think) to ensure that it was only used for farm use. Late 1950's


Know of a cocky who was having problems with IRD, they wanted to place die in the farm tanks to see where the fuel was heading, this was approx. 20 years ago

----------


## bigbear

@stagstalker asked a couple hilux owners.
2020 D/C auto SR flatdeck, snorkel, 18" rims ATs sitting on 11 never been reset, heavy boot 
2021 d/c auto sr5 canopy, tows a trailer a bit around 10-10.5
2022 d/c auto sr5 canopy very low kms sitting on around 11 unsure if thats including towing his 6.5m boat

The 2021 owner said one way to drink diesel is running in cruise control

----------


## TeRei

> Know of a cocky who was having problems with IRD, they wanted to place die in the farm tanks to see where the fuel was heading, this was approx. 20 years ago


Know a cocky who does a lot of farming at Waihau Bay and shifting his cattle 12 miles out. LOL. .

----------


## trooper90



----------


## Trout

> how would the dye help if the engine burns the fuel to run?


Most engines in those days would run on all sorts of mixs with a bit of octane thrown in. Kerosene mixed up with abit of whisky would get my fathers old Farmal H tractor going it he was short of petrol in the 50-60s.

----------


## trooper90

Noticed a glitch today normally about 11or 12l came right though!

----------


## No.3

> They can sample the tank or container.
> Think Britain has similar


Britain they have a marine fuel that is one colour, a farm fuel thats another and the road is a different one again.  Heaven help you if you get caught with the wrong colour in the wrong tank...

If you have dye in the fuel, it's a pain in the arse and can screw up your filters bigtime.  The colouring chemical they put in at the fuel supplier isn't a dye as such so won't settle out like a dye can.  Used to use the purple spray marker dye in diesel at an outfit I used to work at where the diesel was used as a process fuel and we needed to know how the mix was.  It was quite hard on the fuel system and one dose of dye would last for several tank fills as it settled out below the tank pickup and you needed to have more in the tank to force it to stain the fuel.  The dye also seemed to drag water out of the fuel which was a pain, and the other thing the dye did was it seemed to force the wax to settle out of the diesel at a warmer temperature than otherwise so in a cold snap the fuel filters clogged up with a waxy, wet purple ooze that stained everything that got within 15m...  Nasty.

----------


## Russian 22.

> Most engines in those days would run on all sorts of mixs with a bit of octane thrown in. Kerosene mixed up with abit of whisky would get my fathers old Farmal H tractor going it he was short of petrol in the 50-60s.


by the sounds of it you could use old cooking oil from the chinese takeaway with a bit of acetone added!

----------


## hotbarrels

> Tell me more please.?
> I had a snorkel fitted when I bought mine, before I drove it away, mine was more for dusty roads than water, but...
> What other mods should I be considering.?


Check out newhilux.net  
It's an Aust based forum.  Plenty of info there to consider.

----------


## Savage1

From what I remember Britan has no dye in their road (taxed) diesel, and farm diesel has a dye in it that makes it look orange, quite noticable but is reffered to as 'red' diesel.

They could quickly check road vehicles by dipping tanks or at the water trap.

We never had any issues with the dye effecting any of our machinery. 

Pros and cons.

----------


## stagstalker

Quick update. I did a week of running to and from work and got some proper numbers to calculate. 587km for 65L of fuel. By my math that gave me 11.07L per 100km. My dash reading has dropped over the week to 12.5L but obviously still quite a ways out as a few of you said it would be. Interesting

----------


## Happy Jack

10.6l/100 today driving to Christchurch 3.2l ranger basic model 2012 year in manual. Almost empty tray for once too

----------


## Dreamer

Im going to keep an eye on mine and calculate it properly each time I fill up while I drive up to Otorohanga from Temuka and back. So far Temuka to Blenheim was 9.65L/100km using cruise control as much as possible. 2020 sr5 auto bullbar canopy snorkel ome suspension 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## StrikerNZ

Theres an app/website called Fuelly that I use for tracking economy. Add details at each fuel-up and it tracks tank and overall economy. Think they try and sell you a premium subscription, but you can do all you need on the basic free setup.

----------


## Flyblown

> Quick update. I did a week of running to and from work and got some proper numbers to calculate. 587km for 65L of fuel. By my math that gave me 11.07L per 100km. My dash reading has dropped over the week to 12.5L but obviously still quite a ways out as a few of you said it would be. Interesting



When you are filling the tank, are you topping off so you can see the fuel in the filler neck? Or are you filling until the pump detects full and stops automatically?

----------


## stagstalker

> When you are filling the tank, are you topping off so you can see the fuel in the filler neck? Or are you filling until the pump detects full and stops automatically?


It varies depending on how bothered I can be lol. This time round I think I topped it up to visual so if I had stopped when it first popped then it would have been around 63 - 64L

----------


## Flyblown

Cool. For an accurate measurement you need to be topping it up to the point at which you can see the fuel and it is not dropping down into the tank. Then reset your odometer. Then at the next fill you do exactly the same. Only then will you get an accurate fuel consumption calculation.

With an OBD2 scanner like the Scangauge, to calibrate the fuel consumption you do the above three or four times, adjusting the scanner’s calculated consumption to the actual amount of fuel you put in the vehicle. Once it is calibrated it is incredibly accurate - I have 140L fuel tank on my Hilux and I have run it close to empty in outback conditions (>1200km) and the scanner has predicted the refill amount to the nearest litre. This gives you all sorts of useful range statistics. 

As we have discussed the actual fuel consumption as properly measured has always been less than on the dash display.

Completely irrelevant for what you want to do but interesting nonetheless. Glad the situation appears to be as predicted.

----------


## bigbear

> Quick update. I did a week of running to and from work and got some proper numbers to calculate. 587km for 65L of fuel. By my math that gave me 11.07L per 100km. My dash reading has dropped over the week to 12.5L but obviously still quite a ways out as a few of you said it would be. Interesting


I wish you never started this post, i done a reset last week after posting info now every time i drive to town i sit the and watch the L per kms.

----------


## cb14

> I wish you never started this post, i done a reset last week after posting info now every time i drive to town i sit the and watch the L per kms.


Same!  I was pissed off when I took the boat out, it really messed up my lts per 100kms haha

----------


## bigbear

> I wish you never started this post, i done a reset last week after posting info now every time i drive to town i sit the and watch the L per kms.


At least some get what i was trying to say :Grin:

----------


## Sideshow

Trying to dodge the tax…..

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Trying to dodge the tax…..Attachment 200973


They will get you with the fart tax or road user charges. With penalties for more than one  motor.
Though you could argue they are not purebred therefore classed a hybrid.

----------


## Happy Jack

> Trying to dodge the tax…..Attachment 200973


less than 1 horsepower too so might get cheaper rego

----------


## Sideshow

> They will get you with the fart tax or road user charges. With penalties for more than one  motor.
> Though you could argue they are not purebred therefore classed a hybrid.


 This will work then 4x4 and not a cow!

----------


## Moa Hunter

Does anyone know what the optimum final drive gearing is for economy with a hilux ? What are the optimum revs for economy not for torque at 100km
Would it be 18-1900 ?

----------


## Happy Jack

Well m Ranger in 6th is doing between 1800-1900RPM at 100km but its not an auto and that's the 3.2T diesel

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Well m Ranger in 6th is doing between 1800-1900RPM at 100km but its not an auto and that's the 3.2T diesel


My hilux is up at 2300 and seems too high to me.

----------


## Hayden

Checked mine this morning on the way to work… 12.6lt/100ks

2020 double cab with A/Ts and 100 odd kgs of gear in the back fwiw

----------


## XR500

I'm stunned that fuel economy in modern 4x4's is this 'poor' for want of a better term.

In the mid 90's I rebuilt a series III stage1 v8 Land rover. So permanent 4x4. Dropped a 6.5L V8 diesel out of a Humvee into it. Last of the fully mechanical injection pumps. Highest transfer case gearing available, so engine spins at 2250 @ 100kph (gps checked). 150,000km of hand written notes at each fill, taken over the first decade of it being on the road and it was doing average 12.3L/100km Vehicle weighs 2.3 T empty. Usual brick shaped zero streamlined vehicle that requires earmuffs and a wet weather coat when driving in the rain. 

I thought all this super high pressure common rail electronically controlled injection stuff was to increase fuel efficiency?

----------


## Micky Duck

tomorrow Im off on annual heifer cart home from Tarras....somewhere around 5 hrs down empty and 6 home loaded..... last time we swapped notes I was still in a smaller powered cat engined old shitbox and the "boys" had new scanias n daf.....end of weeks cartage and our daily fuel usage was within 20 litres of each other  and it didnt change by more than 10 litres each day for any of us.
its hard yakka on small powered unit...average 30 kmph   yes that is right,30kmph..from tarras back to omarama .....

----------


## Peteforskeet

I get better mileage from my 5.5ltr v8 merc

----------


## Micky Duck

older terrano is doing 2200 at 100kmph....

----------


## Seventy Six

I drive a 2015 Dmax  its averaging 8.3L/100k  goes up to 8.8 in the summer.
Previous vehicle 08 SSV holden ute  6L 6speed averaged about 12L/100k
 Drove a few thousand K in a Toyota Prado with the 2.8 ? Barbie Doll motor averaged about 10.8L/100k, I thought it was pretty thirsty to be fair, especially as it did stuff all if you stomped on the go louder pedal.

----------


## Blackmac

Just changed from a 09 sheep shagger which averaged 9.6l with my heavy  tool trailer on to a  new lux,  flat deck manual, bull bar, side rails, lift kit ,70 series km3 Mts  averaging 13.2 L .

----------


## jakewire

Well I don't know, but I drive a Colorado with a newly fitted canopy and i drove it down to E untill I didn't dare any more.
 70$ at 288 this evening bought it fleas cock over half way twixt 1/4 1/2.
In vehicle says 13.4L/100
Shouldda bought a Mustang.

----------


## ishoot10s

No matter what fancy Diesel engine you burn diesel in, diesel is still only capable of yielding around 19 hp per gallon burnt per hour. Ditto petrol, about 12 hp per gallon burnt per hour. So if your Ute engine has to make, say, 80 hp to overcome drive train friction and wind resistance and vehicle mass etc to maintain a particular velocity, its always going to burn 4 gallons of diesel an hour.

Without improving the efficiency of the fuel, you cannot expect major gains in consumption.

----------


## 7mmwsm

783 km for 82.4 litres this fill in the Cruiser. On a trip though.

----------


## No.3

> No matter what fancy Diesel engine you burn diesel in, diesel is still only capable of yielding around 19 hp per gallon burnt per hour. Ditto petrol, about 12 hp per gallon burnt per hour. So if your Ute engine has to make, say, 80 hp to overcome drive train friction and wind resistance and vehicle mass etc to maintain a particular velocity, it’s always going to burn 4 gallons of diesel an hour.
> 
> Without improving the efficiency of the fuel, you cannot expect major gains in consumption.


There's a bit more to that equation than that - but the basics of your argument are correct.  The issue with a smaller engine like the Nissan 2.3L sewing machine with 16 hair dryers and a supercharger on them is that it's all producing the power at revs and no torque.  So if you alter the drive characteristics by say loading a heavy boat+trailer on the back is the engine can't easily get to the required RPM to produce the required power.  End result is a shitload of black smoke out the exhaust and possibly a limp mode DTC for fuel injector operation and oxygen sensor readings out of spec.  Ont he other hand, a bigger capacity engine is less economical empty but at heavy load does not struggle so much and uses the fuel more efficiently.

----------


## Mathias

Just checked my 2015 Hilux, last of the 3L turbo's. Has higher profile tyres, 2" lift, snorkel & canopy etc and it averaged 9.7L/hundy on a trip from Lincoln to Wanaka & back. Thats going by the vehicle info, not an actual true calc. Will do a true calc next time around, but I've always thought that my consumption was ok and happy with it.

----------


## veitnamcam

Just done this in the 2018 2wd triton.
One short trip towing the boat.
One Idle warm up till the windscreen defosted cos I parked too far from the hose.
One trip to the start of Heaphy track and back so winding and hilly roads with 4 adults and a dog and around 150-200kilos of shit in the tray.
Driving economicly but not slowly....at the posted limit or maybe a touch more.
Filled to the tippy tippy top both times.
309.1km + 5% correction for tire size = 324.5 km
29.3 liters

9.03 L per 100km
Filled in mot by time I was back to Richmond dash showed if I continued driving as I was I should get 1090km out of the 75l tank.
I can never keep my foot out of it for that long tho but I did get just shy of 1000km out of a tank driving the nice flat straight roads down south a couple of years ago.

----------


## No.3

Yeah it's the hills and the corners that stuffs the fuel economy. Need to get onto those Green bastards and get them to campaign for flat straight roads!!!

----------


## turtle

Have you mentioned this to your mates that ride bikes ?

----------


## Micky Duck

had major engine issues today.....truck sat on 1.72kms per litre all the way home......by my rough maths thats 58 litres per hundred KMS..... Farkin pleased Im not paying fuel bill.

----------


## No.3

> Have you mentioned this to your mates that ride bikes ?


Nope.  Them are generally whinging plicks at the best of times.  One of them was moaning about how in winter the rain made the roads break apart and they end up covered in loose stones and potholes, then five months later in summer the same fella was whining about getting bees in his helmet and it being too damn hot to ride in the middle of the day.  I was like aircon, bro, aircon as I walked away.

As far as the fuel economy, I love it when they do this new safer roads lower speed limits BS they always move the new speed limit signs to just after the flat bit of road at the lower speed limit ends so you have to accelerate up the hill rather than on the flat.  Awesome.

----------


## Dreamer

Just home from my wee North island adventure. Did 3200km and averaged 9.49L/100km. I worked it out each time I filled up. The computer on my dash shows 9.6L/100km. 
I dont drive like an old lady either, Ill give it some jandal when needed. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Micky Duck

3 days......300kms each way,each day...60 R2 heifers on board.....trip times,4hrs empty  4.5--5hrs loaded     fuel usage???? 392 liters   400 liters   408 liters   didnt fill up when got home today...but it sure shows how consistant things really are...and also Im plurry pleased I dont pay the fuel bill.

----------


## XR500

So MD you are using about 6 times as much fuel as some of these new Hiluxes, with them weighing in at 2.3 ish T, and you weighing in with a truck and trailer and 60xR2s at about  27 T of animals....so 50 T all up??? 

6 x Hiluxes would weigh in at 13.8 T, so your 50 T truck and trailer is somewhere around 3 times as fuel efficient in moving weight along the road as a new Hilux. Seems about right.

----------


## veitnamcam

> So MD you are using about 6 times as much fuel as some of these new Hiluxes, with them weighing in at 2.3 ish T, and you weighing in with a truck and trailer and 60xR2s at about  27 T of animals....so 50 T all up??? 
> 
> 6 x Hiluxes would weigh in at 13.8 T, so your 50 T truck and trailer is somewhere around 3 times as fuel efficient in moving weight along the road as a new Hilux. Seems about right.


Now calc it for rail  :Wink:

----------


## XR500

I know the answer. Apparently its all the 'other' logistical parts at each end that make rail uneconomical. The train itself, loaded to the gunnels from Auckland to Wgtn will beat them hands down in a fuel economy challenge.

----------


## Micky Duck

hilarious really....... but it is what it is....and dickheads in cars zooming past on blind corners,getting stopped by snow,grit chucked at windscreen by said dickheads thinking they are the next Hayden Patton......

my old terrano stacks up pretty well...... surprised the heck out of me to read its as good as if not better than a new wagon.

----------


## veitnamcam

> my old terrano stacks up pretty well...... surprised the heck out of me to read its as good as if not better than a new wagon.


It's just being driven appropriately , if a modern vehicle was never to be accelerated any faster than you accelerate the teranno and towed the boat up the hill at 60 instead of 120 it would be more frugal than it on fuel.
Big thing is have power gonna use it.....power uses fuel.

----------


## Micky Duck

> It's just being driven appropriately , if a modern vehicle was never to be accelerated any faster than you accelerate the teranno and towed the boat up the hill at 60 instead of 120 it would be more frugal than it on fuel.
> Big thing is have power gonna use it.....power uses fuel.


so you saw me take my family of four over the haast pass with an 7x4 trailer loaded up with camping ger and the dingy upside down on top...with a 1600CC nissan avineer station wagon a few years ago then ????????

and if you drive to conditions and slow down BEFORE the corner...the new work truck your boss buys you for fert spreading will still be on origonal brakes 8 years later too....... slow down slowly,speed up slowly...yip could well be mantra of a heavy truck driver....

----------


## Moa Hunter

I just remembered today that my brother has a 'full on Dyno set up' in his shed for tuning his and others race cars. If I put the Hilux on it and found out at exactly what revs the max torque is at geared the hilux to be at that point or 10% below at 100 km would that be the way to set it up ?

----------


## Moa Hunter

> so you saw me take my family of four over the haast pass with an 7x4 trailer loaded up with camping ger and the dingy upside down on top...with a 1600CC nissan avineer station wagon a few years ago then ????????
> 
> and if you drive to conditions and slow down BEFORE the corner...the new work truck your boss buys you for fert spreading will still be on origonal brakes 8 years later too....... slow down slowly,speed up slowly...yip could well be mantra of a heavy truck driver....


The mantra of a Bus driver on the other hand is 'Pull out quick to avoid children'

----------


## veitnamcam

> I just remembered today that my brother has a 'full on Dyno set up' in his shed for tuning his and others race cars. If I put the Hilux on it and found out at exactly what revs the max torque is at geared the hilux to be at that point or 10% below at 100 km would that be the way to set it up ?


What exactly are you trying to acheive here? Best pulling/overtaking in top gear? Best economy? 
Changing two diff ratios is gonna take many many thousands of km to pay off if it even does for fuel savings.

----------


## mikee

Just arrived back from a quick trip down to Ashburton.
Averaged 8.5l per 100km not sure if thats good or bad for a 2.8 Colorado. Diesel is nearly 20 cents a litre cheaper in chch at most places.

----------


## Micky Duck

watching road postings..NPD seems to be only beaten by the wee McKewon sites...like one in winchester and surprisingly the one in otamatata by the benmore dam   beats most pump prices by good few cents.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> What exactly are you trying to acheive here? Best pulling/overtaking in top gear? Best economy? 
> Changing two diff ratios is gonna take many many thousands of km to pay off if it even does for fuel savings.


After best fuel economy. Hilux is at 2500 rpm at 100kmh D4D. I haven't looked up specs but I presume that this would be at max HP ? Dont even know the final drive ratio. I thought that rather than change diff heads I would change tyre sizes. In the past I had a BJ45 with a 14BT and swapped out the Gearbox & transfer box for a 5 speed out of a VX Cruiser as well as the rear axel. Was 20% overdriven and went well

----------


## veitnamcam

> After best fuel economy. Hilux is at 2500 rpm at 100kmh D4D. I haven't looked up specs but I presume that this would be at max HP ? Dont even know the final drive ratio. I thought that rather than change diff heads I would change tyre sizes. In the past I had a BJ45 with a 14BT and swapped out the Gearbox & transfer box for a 5 speed out of a VX Cruiser as well as the rear axel. Was 20% overdriven and went well


You will probably find peak torque is at 2200-2400 peak power will be up around 3500.

Raising the final drive ratio will be a gain in economy in light load situations like flat roads tail wind etc but a loss in economy when load goes up and more strain on everything in the driveline.

----------


## MSL

> After best fuel economy. Hilux is at 2500 rpm at 100kmh D4D. I haven't looked up specs but I presume that this would be at max HP ? Dont even know the final drive ratio. I thought that rather than change diff heads I would change tyre sizes. In the past I had a BJ45 with a 14BT and swapped out the Gearbox & transfer box for a 5 speed out of a VX Cruiser as well as the rear axel. Was 20% overdriven and went well


Mines bang on 2000rpm at 100kph, but its a 2014.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## XR500

I remember the 1994 2.4L sheep shagger a mate had was bang on 3 grand @100kph.  Those hair dryers and other improvements have certainly managed to drive the revs down a tad. Then again a big lazy 4.2 NA diesel turns at 1950 in an auto Safari

----------


## Mathias

> Mines bang on 2000rpm at 100kph, but its a 2014.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm at 105kph, same model but 2015. Doubt it's a different ratio.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmsaum

6.2 litre 6 speed HSV  here 

1300 rpm at 100 kph in 6 th 

9L/100 km av fuel use if driven carefully 

Rear end ratio selection is not a panacea 

How you use your throttle is 

If that crankshaft is turning your paying 

Fuel use is a balance of engine load versus time running

----------


## No.3

Yep to that, kinda sums it up.  Most vehicles achieve best fuel economy in the region of 65-80km/h - going over that increases the drag effect exponentially and hits you in the arse pocket.

----------


## Trout

My patrol cruises at 100ks doing 1800rpm in O/D.But the sweet spot is about 110ks doing 2000rpm.If you are gentle on the throttle all day she will do 13-14litrs /100k.Just seems to love that 2000rpm spot.

----------


## 300winmag

> 6.2 litre 6 speed HSV  here 
> 
> 1300 rpm at 100 kph in 6 th 
> 
> 9L/100 km av fuel use if driven carefully 
> 
> Rear end ratio selection is not a panacea 
> 
> How you use your throttle is 
> ...


No substitute for cubic inches

----------


## Micky Duck

> My patrol cruises at 100ks doing 1800rpm in O/D.But the sweet spot is about 110ks doing 2000rpm.If you are gentle on the throttle all day she will do 13-14litrs /100k.Just seems to love that 2000rpm spot.


so the pedantic prick in me would suggest smaller profile tyre next time around which should see you sit at 100kmph in the sweet spot and not have to keep eye out for Christmas tree lights in rear view mirror!!!!

----------


## Trout

Tyers are the 70 series 265/70/16 that the patrols come out in.But instead of 265s i like the BFGs 275/70/16,great for the rivers.Widest i can go with out upsetting the gearing.I sit on a 100k/h most of the time.Im in no hurry to get attention from the blueys or wear the engine out.

----------


## Forestry

Good video on Ronny Dahl YouTube of 18month Hilux review and real world fuel consumption with different tyres.  He gets 11l with similar set up

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Mines bang on 2000rpm at 100kph, but its a 2014.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 @MSL What is the actual diameter of your tyres out of interest please ?

----------


## MSL

> @MSL What is the actual diameter of your tyres out of interest please ?


Right now theyre just over 31 and near due for replacement.  When new theyre around 32.5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stagstalker

> Good video on Ronny Dahl YouTube of 18month Hilux review and real world fuel consumption with different tyres.  He gets 11l with similar set up
> 
> 
> Attachment 202708


Yea good vid that one. After a few weeks and some more manual calculations plus resetting the calculator in the vehicle i’m sitting on about 10.8 - 11L for empty driving to and from work each day. It spikes as soon as I tow anything though even my light little trailer with quad bike

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

One of my trip Meters has been running for the past 10,000ks and it's sitting at 10.4l/100km, so that's a good average over 10,000ks, 2019 Navara stx. Has done a bit of towing in that time, horse float with couple cows in it, tandem trailer taking side by sides to and from town etc and probably a quarter to a third of those Ks have been off-road on farm etc. Doesn't really have anything done to it to add much weight though, Load Master flat deck, iron man winchbar front and sideboards and running Maxxis 764 in 245/75/16 which I'm pretty sure are same size as factory. See a lot of trucks with all sorts of shit on them that seem to be all about the look, big tyres and lift kits and bars all round etc and I guarantee you most simply setup farmers truck would do a shit tonne more sketchy shit than they'll ever do, day in, day out.

----------


## stagstalker

> One of my trip Meters has been running for the past 10,000ks and it's sitting at 10.4l/100km, so that's a good average over 10,000ks, 2019 Navara stx. Has done a bit of towing in that time, horse float with couple cows in it, tandem trailer taking side by sides to and from town etc and probably a quarter to a third of those Ks have been off-road on farm etc. Doesn't really have anything done to it to add much weight though, Load Master flat deck, iron man winchbar front and sideboards and running Maxxis 764 in 245/75/16 which I'm pretty sure are same size as factory. See a lot of trucks with all sorts of shit on them that seem to be all about the look, big tyres and lift kits and bars all round etc and I guarantee you most simply setup farmers truck would do a shit tonne more sketchy shit than they'll ever do, day in, day out.


Definitely, I always get a chuckle seeing the utes that drive around nice and clean with a big lift, big muds and blacked out windows and a hard lid or bunch of impractical crap on it lol. 

Took mine out for its first proper workout during a week of hunting just over a week ago. Dropped the tyres right down and took on some pretty slippery clay tracks for an evening hunt. Would normally take the quad but felt like giving the wagon its first proper off-road test haha. Pretty damn impressed with the Maxxis Razr AT811s so far

----------


## Moa Hunter

> One of my trip Meters has been running for the past 10,000ks and it's sitting at 10.4l/100km, so that's a good average over 10,000ks, 2019 Navara stx. Has done a bit of towing in that time, horse float with couple cows in it, tandem trailer taking side by sides to and from town etc and probably a quarter to a third of those Ks have been off-road on farm etc. Doesn't really have anything done to it to add much weight though, Load Master flat deck, iron man winchbar front and sideboards and running Maxxis 764 in 245/75/16 which I'm pretty sure are same size as factory. See a lot of trucks with all sorts of shit on them that seem to be all about the look, big tyres and lift kits and bars all round etc and I guarantee you most simply setup farmers truck would do a shit tonne more sketchy shit than they'll ever do, day in, day out.


4WD vehicles today would die of fright if they were confronted with cocky's feeding out utes of old. 750 x 16 SAT tyres with every second lug cut out or if it was really serious a set of 825 x 16 Tractor grip recaps and wheel chains all round.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> One of my trip Meters has been running for the past 10,000ks and it's sitting at 10.4l/100km, so that's a good average over 10,000ks, 2019 Navara stx. Has done a bit of towing in that time, horse float with couple cows in it, tandem trailer taking side by sides to and from town etc and probably a quarter to a third of those Ks have been off-road on farm etc. Doesn't really have anything done to it to add much weight though, Load Master flat deck, iron man winchbar front and sideboards and running Maxxis 764 in 245/75/16 which I'm pretty sure are same size as factory. See a lot of trucks with all sorts of shit on them that seem to be all about the look, big tyres and lift kits and bars all round etc and I guarantee you most simply setup farmers truck would do a shit tonne more sketchy shit than they'll ever do, day in, day out.


4WD vehicles today would die of fright if they were confronted with cocky's feeding out utes of old. 750 x 16 SAT tyres with every second lug cut out or if it was really serious a set of 825 x 16 Tractor grip recaps and wheel chains all round.

----------


## XR500

> Definitely, I always get a chuckle seeing the utes that drive around nice and clean with a big lift, big muds and blacked out windows and a hard lid or bunch of impractical crap on it lol. 
> 
> Took mine out for its first proper workout during a week of hunting just over a week ago. Dropped the tyres right down and took on some pretty slippery clay tracks for an evening hunt. Would normally take the quad but felt like giving the wagon it’s first proper off-road test haha. Pretty damn impressed with the Maxxis Razr AT811s so far


Zone15 ???

----------


## stagstalker

> Zone15 ???


A wee ways off

----------


## andyanimal31

> 4WD vehicles today would die of fright if they were confronted with cocky's feeding out utes of old. 750 x 16 SAT tyres with every second lug cut out or if it was really serious a set of 825 x 16 Tractor grip recaps and wheel chains all round.


Still got my tractor grips for the back and chains for the front
Where do you want to go?  


Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Still got my tractor grips for the back and chains for the front
> Where do you want to go?  
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk


I've still got a set of chains too, shall we meet ?

----------


## andyanimal31

> I've still got a set of chains too, shall we meet ?


As I have got older the more sense I have gained, sometimes!
In the early eighties every morning I would have to fit a full set of heavy chains to the flat deck landcruiser to feed out across the river on the flats, every day was a full on adventure.
Perhaps a meet up on the 42 traverse as been meaning to do it for years and never got around to it?
Just down the road from me to be fair!

Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk

----------


## Ross Nolan

I'd be keen to do the 42 traverse - although I think it is currently closed? Reopens 1 November.

----------


## stagstalker

Did a long haul up and back down the NI over the weekend unladen less a few bags and loaded with the wife and kids. Reset the consumption reader at the start of the trip to see how it went. Not too bad considering the what it was first looking like when I got it.

----------


## bigbear

Just don't look at it any more :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## No.3

Wow, that's still over a L more than the Ranger.

----------


## Mohawk .308

> Wow, that's still over a L more than the Ranger.


Worth every cent… :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## No.3

> Worth every cent


Maybe, but I don't really hold back on the ranger - it's usually towing something unmentionable (including a hilux once).  It's not there because it's pretty - it's there because it's a better tow vehicle.  I actually don't really like quite a few things about it but if I was to replace it now the only real option I have is either a truck or a V6 ranger.

----------


## Ozzy

> Did a long haul up and back down the NI over the weekend unladen less a few bags and loaded with the wife and kids. Reset the consumption reader at the start of the trip to see how it went. Not too bad considering the what it was first looking like when I got it.


Quite interesting, my 2021 sits on exactly 10l/100km with 2 ladders and conduit tube on the roof.  Apparently they don't cause as much drag as I thought.

----------


## Stag

Mines at 9.7 but drive it like a nana

Not even bedded in just over 2000km

----------


## gerald.

Mines at 12 litres.. done 50000kms never reset.. that includes towing float weekly. And boat etc....
Can drive to chch and get the trip reading to under 9.. but the overall average is 12.0/100.. and I have all the same mods as you.... I had a 2016 that sat at 10.2/100.. then got the 2020 and gained 2 litres fuel use...

----------


## uk_exile

Haven't even done 500km yet and 2022 Fortuner doing 9.6L/100. Obviously no towing yet however mixed city, open road and intentionally varying rpm and speed/load frequently. Happy so far.

----------


## schwen

My 2018 flatdeck Hilux has done 60,000km. Never reset the consumption gauge and it's 9.7l/100km. Occasionally tow the digger or a trailer.

----------


## Nathan F

buy a toyota and you get what you pay for

----------


## Maca49

> Did a long haul up and back down the NI over the weekend unladen less a few bags and loaded with the wife and kids. Reset the consumption reader at the start of the trip to see how it went. Not too bad considering the what it was first looking like when I got it.


My next door neighbour has a relatively new Nissan Ute and reckons he gets 6.5 on a trip, but really hungry around town.
 I went from Tauranga to Palmy the other weekend unloaded, hardly got over 100 kph, old age, and bloody traffic!
Averaged 8.4 one way and 8.5 going home. This is an old 3.2, 2013 Ranger, light foot on the pedal makes a different, usually about 9 litre per 100.
I believe later models like their fuel.

----------


## No.3

Yep - that tallies with what mine does (2013 3.2L PXII manual).  Currently longterm average is 8.7L/100Km - this is a lot of towing and a lot of around town.  Mine in the same role as a few other guys utes has been far the most economical vehicle - in some cases by 2-3L/100Km.  

I am really quite interested to find out what the new V6 rangers are doing though, they are reported to be better than the early Rangers but with the same get up and go as the later 3.2's.  Mate with a 2.2L Wildtrack is looking to flick it for a V6 Ranger - but the waiting list...

----------


## kiwijames

> Yep - that tallies with what mine does (2013 3.2L PXII manual).  Currently longterm average is 8.7L/100Km - this is a lot of towing and a lot of around town.  Mine in the same role as a few other guys utes has been far the most economical vehicle - in some cases by 2-3L/100Km.  
> 
> I am really quite interested to find out what the new V6 rangers are doing though, they are reported to be better than the early Rangers but with the same get up and go as the later 3.2's.  Mate with a 2.2L Wildtrack is looking to flick it for a V6 Ranger - but the waiting list...


Recently bought the PX4 V6 Sport. Went from a 3.2 PX3. Fuel consumption is down by about 0.5L/100km but it's early days and I have not taken a canopy with this one. The wife is driving a 2.2 biturbo PX3 v2. It's a nice ute too but nothing like the V6. The V6 will eat my last 3.2 even after it had the computer re-mapped. I've driven Rangers and Couriers of every kind my entire career and the latest version is massively better than any of the past versions. I've never had anything but total reliability from Ford. YMMV but if not think there's anything close to the new Ranger other than the Chev Silverado and there's a lot of tin between the two. I drove a Ram in the US early 2000's and that's a mistake I'd not make again (but supposedly they are making a better truck now, they couldn't make one worse I'm sure of that)

----------


## Tahr

> buy a toyota and you get what you pay for


Forum deal?  :Have A Nice Day: 

My 3.2 px3 Ranger has done 60K in 2 years and is sitting on 10.4.

----------


## No.3

> I've driven Rangers and Couriers of every kind my entire career and the latest version is massively better than any of the past versions. I've never had anything but total reliability from Ford.


I've been a bit of a ute whore, driven everything at some stage or another short of the merc, the latest isuzu/mazda and maybe one or two others.  I still think the PXII is one of the best combinations of touchscreen free interior, go and economy.  Interior plastics are crap, but the ability to toggle the damn bleeps and wife alarms off is great.  

Re: reliability...  Mine has a rooted SCV at the moment, which has created a few interesting issues that Ford weren't able to diagnose it seems.  I haven't done much about it so far - just been datalogging the fault and looking at what it's doing to a few of the fuel systems.  The injection pump and injectors etc are all working well, it is the SCV refusing to open fast enough and not dumping pressure out of the fuel rail that is giving the problems for me.  I would be interested to know how many owners in the same situation have paid $8K for a complete replacement of the injection system when they don't need to...  Also, mine has been through several in tank lift pump/sender units, fault being the thing runs noisily 60 seconds after startup which seems to be related to the SCV not shutting off properly after start up which makes the ECU think it's not producing sufficient pressure.  Dataloggers are gold for these things, you can see exactly what they are doing if you know where to look haha.

----------


## longrange308

> Yep - that tallies with what mine does (2013 3.2L PXII manual).  Currently longterm average is 8.7L/100Km - this is a lot of towing and a lot of around town.  Mine in the same role as a few other guys utes has been far the most economical vehicle - in some cases by 2-3L/100Km.  
> 
> I am really quite interested to find out what the new V6 rangers are doing though, they are reported to be better than the early Rangers but with the same get up and go as the later 3.2's.  Mate with a 2.2L Wildtrack is looking to flick it for a V6 Ranger - but the waiting list...


2013 is px1

----------


## longrange308

> I've been a bit of a ute whore, driven everything at some stage or another short of the merc, the latest isuzu/mazda and maybe one or two others.  I still think the PXII is one of the best combinations of touchscreen free interior, go and economy.  Interior plastics are crap, but the ability to toggle the damn bleeps and wife alarms off is great.  
> 
> Re: reliability...  Mine has a rooted SCV at the moment, which has created a few interesting issues that Ford weren't able to diagnose it seems.  I haven't done much about it so far - just been datalogging the fault and looking at what it's doing to a few of the fuel systems.  The injection pump and injectors etc are all working well, it is the SCV refusing to open fast enough and not dumping pressure out of the fuel rail that is giving the problems for me.  I would be interested to know how many owners in the same situation have paid $8K for a complete replacement of the injection system when they don't need to...  Also, mine has been through several in tank lift pump/sender units, fault being the thing runs noisily 60 seconds after startup which seems to be related to the SCV not shutting off properly after start up which makes the ECU think it's not producing sufficient pressure.  Dataloggers are gold for these things, you can see exactly what they are doing if you know where to look haha.



Scv has nothing to do will dumping rail pressure

----------


## No.3

> Scv has nothing to do will dumping rail pressure


Does when the thing won't open and you throttle off going over the top of a hill so that commanded pressure drops to idle but the fuel rail pressure stays up at close to 2000Bar.  I've got screenshots of it from the datalogger - it isn't releasing the supplied fuel to the injection pump as I understand it, the only device downstream on the rail is a fuel rail pressure sensor.  It's enough of a fault to trigger P0089 "fuel rail pressure out of specification" DTC and a yellow "check powertrain" light, which displays for about 5 seconds then self extinguishes once the pressures correct and everything catches up.  The biggest problem is about 30seconds after the dash light extinguishes the arse of a thing drops into limp mode, 2000RPM limit which usually occurs when you are in front of a fully loaded logging truck.  The other possible issues are a buggered injection pump, leaking injectors or an air leak - there isn't any air in the system on clear hose test from the last investigation, injection pump appears fine as the issue is too much pressure and the injector duty cycles are fine.  It starts and runs better than the one with a fully replaced injection pump, rail and set of injectors that it was compared too as the 'control' apart from the intermittent fault...




> 2013 is px1


And no for this one too, one of the first of the PXII series (or the data plate is wrong - quite possible with Ford).

----------


## longrange308

Rite the s in scv is for suction, it is pre high pump pressure, works totally opposite to the way you are thinking 
Your data logger may not be fast enough operating speed to see the whole picture 
And 13 is two full years before the mk1 face lift let alone mk2 but sweet as

----------

